# First Super DMZ Rx 2.0 FULL LOG! [WITH PICS]



## vicko (Jan 7, 2013)

What?s up guys!

Today im starting my first cycle and i chose *Super DMZ* to start.
I?ve been planning this for months and did my homework on reading a lot.

The main objective, of course, is to increase lean mass. i?ll be doing more like a clean bulk.
So here we go:

*Age:23
H: 1,84
W: (i?ll get later at gym but must be sitting near 95kg)
BF:12-15% (i?m not caring much abt bf now."bulkf first, lean later")
*
i?ll be taking pics every monday on wakeup. already took today?s and ill upload it later.

so the cycle will be:

*[week 1-4]*

*Orange Triad - 4 caps[AM/PM]*
*FishOil - 3 caps - 15m pre DMZ + meals
Optimum 100% Whey*

*Super Dmz Rx - 2 caps [AM/PM] *
*Anabolic Matrix - 2 caps [AM/PM] *
*Cycle Assist - 4 caps [AM/PM]*
*Ultra Male - 1 cap  *


*[TPC][week 5-8]*


*Orange Triad - 4 caps [AM/PM]*
*FishOil - 3 caps [MEALS]
Optimum 100% Whey
MusclePharm Assault*

*Anabolic Matrix - 2 caps [AM/PM] *
*Cycle Assist - 4 caps [AM/PM]*
*Ultra Male - 1 cap  *
*[4-8] E-Control Rx - 3 caps*

*Clomid 100/75/50/50 
*
this is my doubt. is this enough ? read few 100/100/50/50 and a lot of lower ones
do i need to add nolva too ?

also how much of nolvadex should i take if i feel anything?

i?m also open to suggestions and i?ll try to write down diet later. its solid,tho (nutritionist mom)


----------



## Pharmacologist (Jan 25, 2013)

Bro, you're going to LOVE DMZ 2.0!! Huge gains in mass and strength!


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 25, 2013)

I would suggest adding creatine to your pct. It'll help you hold onto the gains and keep that full feeling in the muscles

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jadean (Jan 25, 2013)

Your cycle looks pretty solid and well thought out. Super dmz 2 is really strong, your going to have a fun ride.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 26, 2013)

Dmz2 has msten correct? 10mg per cap?


----------



## Pharmacologist (Jan 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Dmz2 has msten correct? 10mg per cap?



Yes sir


----------



## Pharmacologist (Jan 26, 2013)

vicko said:


> What?s up guys!
> 
> Today im starting my first cycle and i chose *Super DMZ* to start.
> I?ve been planning this for months and did my homework on reading a lot.
> ...



look into toremifene, better than clomid and won't have you watching chick flicks and crying all the time like clomid. Research HCG as well.


----------

